# Servicing Barient 23 Winch



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

A friends two speed Barient 23 winch (Late 70's, early 80's vintage), has lost it's fast speed (though hi speed still functions intermittently for brief periods). We have disassembled it as far as we can without taking it off the boat, and see nothing wrong. We've cleaned and reassembled it, and the problem persists. I've read that most Barient winches are fully serviceable without removal, but can't see how it can be done. We can remove it, but access is dificult, and we would like to avoid it if possible. Any input on that issue?
Secondly, We have searched and found no sources for parts (though "Winch Spares" in England may have pawls and be able to fabricate parts when we figure out what's broken). Ideas?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Barient winches were bought out by an *Aussie firm* and they still offer parts for the Barient and Barlow winches IIRC.

Do all the gears turn? Do the pawls work? Did you remove and re-lubricate the pawls and bearings. The pawls and springs should be just coated with light machine oil, the bearings should be greased with a good marine grade grease. DO NOT GREASE THE PAWLS.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

L124C said:


> A friends two speed Barient 23 winch (Late 70's, early 80's vintage), has lost it's fast speed (though hi speed still functions intermittently for brief periods). We have disassembled it as far as we can without taking it off the boat, and see nothing wrong. We've cleaned and reassembled it, and the problem persists. I've read that most Barient winches are fully serviceable without removal, but can't see how it can be done. We can remove it, but access is dificult, and we would like to avoid it if possible. Any input on that issue?
> Secondly, We have searched and found no sources for parts (though "Winch Spares" in England may have pawls and be able to fabricate parts when we figure out what's broken). Ideas?


It would sound like one set of pawls are stuck or have broken springs. Did you clean TWO sets of pawls? One set is enclosed in the gearbox base, which you need to un-screw.

If you cleaned two sets of pawls (four pawls) and re-installed properly with working springs, beats me except to check that all the parts are there.


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

I installed a pair of 27-48's that have a set of pawls inside a drive gear at the bottom of the input shaft for the fast speed, lower ratio. The only way to get to it is to remove the winch and access the bottom, dropping out the gears to access this gear and pawl sets. Most likely, the pawls are sticking due to the age of the grease, only use oil on the pawls, the grease gets old and leaves the soap ( thickener) behind....... ARCO is the company down under in ausy land that has some spare part$. Use grease on the gears and bearings for the film strength, clean and relube ever couple of yrs, more often if under hi loads...


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

Emailed ARCO Winches in Australia. They emailed a diagram of the winch and directions. According to Bruno, the winch has to come off the boat for servicing, but he may have parts if needed! Very helpful


----------



## mhoff (Jan 15, 2011)

How can I print the diagram of the Barien 23 winch to permit me to read it and understand it?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

mhoff said:


> How can I print the diagram of the Barien 23 winch to permit me to read it and understand it?


Should be able to 'right click' on the attachment above and save the image to your computer, then open it in a picture application and view/print it from there.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

I had to service some BARIENTS this summer on a boat I was helping deliver. YEP, you have to take it off to get to the lower drive gear.

The other thing is IIRC there is a channel in the housing to permit water to drain. You want to make certain this is mounted so it will do so. IE, if it's mounted on a mast make certain it drains down. If on a cockpit coaming, so it drains outboard when the boat is at rest.

And at the risk of sounding like a broken record.... Light machine oil only on the pawls. No grease anywhere near them. Use some bronze wool to get any scaling off the other parts. (won't leave behind steel particles to rust!)


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

sailordave said:


> I had to service some BARIENTS this summer on a boat I was helping deliver. YEP, you have to take it off to get to the lower drive gear.
> 
> The other thing is IIRC there is a channel in the housing to permit water to drain. You want to make certain this is mounted so it will do so. IE, if it's mounted on a mast make certain it drains down. If on a cockpit coaming, so it drains outboard when the boat is at rest.
> 
> And at the risk of sounding like a broken record.... Light machine oil only on the pawls. No grease anywhere near them. Use some bronze wool to get any scaling off the other parts. (won't leave behind steel particles to rust!)


Thanks taking the time to provide that info Sailordave! Just another example of why these forums are so valuable, especially when trying to keep old boats (and their components) alive.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

sailordave said:


> .... Light machine oil only on the pawls. No grease anywhere near them.


I assume the grease will harden with age and cause the pawls to stick?? I forget what type of water resistant grease I used, but it's been a number of years since cleaning the winches and at the time I did not adhere to this. No problems so far, but next time will follow this advice. It's been about 5 years since repacking the winches.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Winch grease isn't cheap, but you really shouldn't use anything else if you want the winches to last, though engine oil can be used on the pawls if you don't have anything else.

FWIW, if you'd like a copy of the *complete* Winch Manual for the old Barlow/Barient winches, you can download it here:

Anything Sailing Forum - Barlow Winch Manual

(A good friend on this forum sent it to me some years back.  )


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

lancelot9898 said:


> I assume the grease will harden with age and cause the pawls to stick?? I forget what type of water resistant grease I used, but it's been a number of years since cleaning the winches and at the time I did not adhere to this. No problems so far, but next time will follow this advice. It's been about 5 years since repacking the winches.


Whether it hardens or not, the "stickiness" of the grease can keep the pawls from moving. If they stick in the closed position the drum can rotate freely and will not hold the line and if you have a winch handle in the spindle it will start spinning also. NOT something you want to have happen. 
Of course Mr. Murphy will make certain this only happens when you have a heavy load on the winch and everything else is going to shyte.

Machine oil, 3 in 1 oil, light motor oil only. Most manufacturers sell their own grease but a good quality lithium grease (like trailer bearing grease) will work also. You don't need much. Just be certain to fully work the grease into the bearings.


----------

